# My horse won't let me get on him



## Isaloveshorses9 (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay so my friend came over a few days ago and rode my horse no offence to my friend but she is really fat since she rode my horse blacky the next few days he won't let me get on him and is bucking when I try too and if he doesn't buck he just won't stand still and if I hold the reigns will try and bite me I don't know what's wrong with him he started. Acting like this after my friend rode him what's wrong? Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdale lover (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd be tempted to call someone out to come and look at his back.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you have a trainer, or a trusted experienced horse person to help you?

I highly doubt your friend had anything to do with your horse's behavior. If you don't know what to do when your horse bites or tries to buck, then your horse has your number. 

If your horse doesn't respect you or view you as "the leader" the horse is going to do whatever it wants. 

Bucking and biting can be very dangerous and so it would be best to have a trainer or experience friend help you deal with your horse and teach your horse some manners.


----------



## Isaloveshorses9 (Sep 11, 2013)

beau159 said:


> Do you have a trainer, or a trusted experienced horse person to help you?
> 
> I highly doubt your friend had anything to do with your horse's behavior. If you don't know what to do when your horse bites or tries to buck, then your horse has your number.
> 
> ...


Thanks I've also noticed that when I touch my horses back it doesn't like that and gets cross that never used happen thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Please use some punctuation in your sentences. One big run-on sentence is very hard to read. 

If this happened after your friend rode, she very well might be telling you her back is sore. Perhaps it was all along, and the added weight just brought the problem to the surface. Get a vet, massage person, chiro or just friend who understands horse anatomy to palpitate your horse's back and see if there is soreness there. If there is none, then you most likely have a training problem.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you've had your horse for quite a while and this has never happened before and the biting thing is also out of character then it could well be that he has a sore back that needs some attention from a specialized person'
Its also possible that your friends weight might have done some damage to the tree of your saddle and its now pressing down on his spine
You should eliminate all pain related possibilities before you go any further into this.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try the pen test. Take a ball point pen and run it lightly (but not to lightly) along the side of the spine on both sides. If there is pain you could see or feel a muscle spasm.


----------



## Orgo (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll second what most of the others have said, to me it sounds like back pain (if it is out of character for your horse to buck). I'd suggest not riding until you know exactly what the problem is as to not do any more damage in the meanwhile (in case it would be related to back pain).


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

1. Horse starts not letting you on his back suddenly.
2. The only thing different that happened was that a heavy person rode him, & immediately after she rode him, he started refusing to let you on him.

I'd say that he got overly burdened, if not sored/damaged. I hope that he feels better soon!

Also, a heavy person _can_ know how to balance on a horse, so as to be as easy on his back as possible: so you also have to figure in whether your friend has this level of savvy.


----------



## EquineGirl1965 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd say your horse has a sore back. As to what sort of injury it is, best to have a qualified person check the horse over. And no riding or saddling in the meantime, just to be safe.


----------



## Isaloveshorses9 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

